# First boiler job I HELPED WITH



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I like this work


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> I like this work



You posted your own work for critiquing? Oh no!!! 



Take cover!!! Schit shells incoming!!!!





:tank:






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> I like this work





Looks good but are those pipes supposed to just be open like that?


Gonna get that high efficiency air/water heat transfer going? lolz jk


Seriously though, that 2"(1-1/2"?) end loop bothers me.



.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Your soldering looks really good.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I only solder that funky end loop lol. Everything else i just cut an cleaned peices. 
Like i said i helped with it...wasnt my rodeo


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this work
> ...


Yea, didnt have room for a 90 loop.
Tight room not alot of space were the indirects had to be placed


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Yea, didnt have room for a 90 loop.
> Tight room not alot of space were the indirects had to be placed





You could have put the other 2" line directly below or moved it out like an inch or two and then canted the tees at a 45 and used street 45's.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Yea, didnt have room for a 90 loop.
> Tight room not alot of space were the indirects had to be placed


what??? 1- 90 and 1- st 90 would be tighter and nicer looking than that thing....


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no,,,,,,,, big fail if this was test joints........:devil3:

Copper cleaned way to far. Cleaning should end at 1/8" past the fitting, not inches past the fitting on the tubing.....:biggrin:

Nice job.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

GAN said:


> Oh no,,,,,,,, big fail if this was test joints........:devil3:
> 
> Copper cleaned way to far. Cleaning should end at 1/8" past the fitting, not inches past the fitting on the tubing.....:biggrin:
> 
> Nice job.





He probably cleaned up the fittings after he was done to remove any excess flux. What's your test say about that? :biggrin:


I give him an A-






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> He probably cleaned up the fittings after he was done to remove any excess flux. What's your test say about that? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I give him an A-
> ...


you use grit cloth to clean flux? I use a towel with solvent and it doesnt shine the copper like that..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you use grit cloth to clean flux? I use a towel with solvent and it doesnt shine the copper like that..





I usually use a moist rag while it's still warm, not hot. And then sometimes I will use an old sanding or grit cloth to make it nice and shiny. Only takes a moment and gets rid of any burns marks. It's the same thing they do with factory prefabbed stuff. Lets you see all the imperfections in the joint like misfilled spots. Also looks really good to the homeowner, they don't value a naturally nice looking joint like we do, most like it real shiny.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I usually use a moist rag while it's still warm, not hot. And then sometimes I will use an old sanding or grit cloth to make it nice and shiny. Only takes a moment and gets rid of any burns marks. It's the same thing they do with factory prefabbed stuff. Lets you see all the imperfections in the joint like misfilled spots. Also looks really good to the homeowner, they don't value a naturally nice looking joint like we do, most like it real shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so your the official knob polisher..that makes much sense now...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so your the official knob polisher..that makes much sense now...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





Yeah, I have a badge and everything.


It's "you're" by the way.






.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, didnt have room for a 90 loop.
> ...


Ya dont think we tried that lol
Supply an return were assembled like an inch from eachother


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> GAN said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no,,,,,,,, big fail if this was test joints........<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Yea i did clean them up lol


----------

